# 40 Gallon Breeder Stocking



## FishGuyCA (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello Folks!

I've had quite a bit of experience keeping many types of fish, including several reef tanks. For cichlids, I've bred angelfish, and kept oscars.

I haven't kept cichlids in quite awhile, and I would like to expand my experience. I have a 40 Breeder that I was thinking about stocking with some Central American cichlids. My initial thought was a pair of Firemouths with some swordtails or possibly Bueno Aires tetras for a rough biotope-style tank. Are there any other options for stocking/biotopes? I would like to stick with species that would do well in our harder water. (I am also planning on setting up a 20 Long with some shellies from Tanganyika.) Thanks so much!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

Another CA option is Archcocentrus multispinosus. Also known as the Rainbow Cichlid. More mild in terms of aggression than T. Meeki. Take a look at some of the Cryptoheros as well- Cutteri, Nanoluteus, Chetumalensis, sp. Honduran Red Points and of course... The Convict.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

Cryptoheros panamensis is a stunning fish.


----------



## FishGuyCA (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks guys, for all the great suggestions. I do like the look of the Rainbow Cichlid, and I really like the Cryptoheros sajica. I am curious about getting a pair - what do most folks do with the extra fish once two pair off? Could I possibly try and just get three, knowing one would be an outcast in the tank? Unfortunately, there are less and less quality LFS's in the area to bring back extra fish to. Thanks again!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If buying juveniles, get 6 and grow them out. Rehoming fish can be problematic for some. Local fish clubs are an option.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

FishGuyCA said:


> Thanks guys, for all the great suggestions. I do like the look of the Rainbow Cichlid, and I really like the Cryptoheros sajica. I am curious about getting a pair - what do most folks do with the extra fish once two pair off? Could I possibly try and just get three, knowing one would be an outcast in the tank? Unfortunately, there are less and less quality LFS's in the area to bring back extra fish to. Thanks again!


Depending on where you are in California I'm sure there are plenty of fish clubs and stores where you could sell the fish. Otherwise, I'm sure you could sell them on craigslist. Even in my small town I can sell pretty much any fish I post on CL.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

If rehoming is completely out of the question, then I think you would do better to look at the least aggressive species.
Of the smaller CA, I've had experience with 4: Convicts, Firemouth, spilurum, and rainbows.

Convicts-- I've had groups work fine for some time in small tanks, but it's very possible you would have to remove at the very first spawn. Males almost a certainty you'll run into aggression problems with in a few years. They may be the most aggressive of the smaller CA, with the possible exception of neets (_Neetroplus nematopus_).

Spilurum--- IME, fairly similar to convicts, though not quite as aggressive or as capable. High conspecific aggression. Doubt a group would do much better then convicts in a 40 breeder.

Firemouths---- Many people have had success keeping groups of them in small tanks, though it is not really my experience with them. High conspecific aggression, IME. At least from what I read, my understanding is that they are the more aggressive of the _Thorichthys _ species, so maybe another less aggressive _Thorichthys _ species would probably stand  better chance of working out.

Rainbow cichlid---- Not at all like the others listed. Very tolerant of their own kind compared to other CA. IME, when they breed, they claim very little space even with only community fish as competition.



FishGuyCA said:


> Could I possibly try and just get three, knowing one would be an outcast in the tank?


Not a good idea, IMO. First of all, to get a pair it's best to have a larger choice of mates. "Forced pairings" can work but always have a little less chance of working out well.
2ndly, if you are going to keep the group you'll need some numbers to make it work. Aggression has to be spread out. Greater numbers to serve as a distraction so that not all of the aggression is directed towards one fish. A group of 5-8.
Rainbows, IMO, would be your best bet. Never kept _Cryptoheros nanoluteus_ but at least from what I read, are especially mild mannered for a Cryptoheros species. Hondurean Red Point (HRP) and "chets" are also considered mild mannered, though I doubt they are quite to the same extent as rainbows. Sajica----don't think they would be all that different then convicts or spilurum as a group, though I couldn't say for sure.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I think there's been a lot of good suggestions made by everyone. If you are going to go with a species of Cryptoheros I'd probably stick with a lone pair. However, if you go with the Rainbows you could easily keep multiple pairs together. From my experience, they actually do better in small groups. Regardless of which species you choose, you will want to start out with 6-8 and allow a pair to form.

Good luck!


----------



## FishGuyCA (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks so much for the pointers! I'm flipping back and forth between the Rainbows and the C. sajica. I may end up with the Rainbows, just because I could keep multiple pairs, and I wouldn't have to try and force a pairing if I picked up 6 juveniles. I'm going to stop by the LFS this weekend and see what type of fish they have, maybe help me make up my mind!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I've kept both Rainbows and C. sajica. The sajica are beautiful fish however from my experience the males can be quite hard on the females, especially when keeping a lone pair together. I'd go with the Rainbows for sure, as you could keep multiple pairs without much conspecific aggression. You could even get away with some liverbearers (swords or mollies) to act as dithers.


----------



## FishGuyCA (Aug 20, 2014)

Howdy folks, thanks again for all the input. One more question, would a flourite substrate be ok for the Rainbows? I wasn't sure if it made much difference - it doesn't look like they dig much, but I could be totally wrong.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Are you planning on having a heavily planted setup? I've never never used Flourite before but the Rainbows should do just fine with it. My group didn't dig much and they always chose smooth rocks to spawn on.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Rainbows are wonderful. All the personality of a big fish in a smaller, but beautiful package. Very active.

-Ryan


----------



## FishGuyCA (Aug 20, 2014)

I was planning on planting some vals, to provide a little bit of greenery, but mainly it was because that's what I have on hand for a substrate.

That's great to hear about the Rainbows' personality - I've been looking for something that would show some interesting behaviors of the larger cichlids, while still looking unique.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

I've been on the hunt for rainbows for some time now, with no luck. I'm here in Oregon, and even The Wet Spot isn't able to order them for me... whaaa? Maybe Oregon has something against rainbows, but good luck, I think they will be a great addition! 6 would be a good number to go with because they do like to be in groups. Would love to see some pics too when you get it rolling


----------

